# Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?



## Paddy 15 (23. Dezember 2008)

Moin liebe AB´ler,

Ich und AB-Mietglied Don rhabano haben uns für den nächsten Sommer vorgenommen mein (ur) altes boot (oder eher Wrack) zu renovieren bzw. komplett zu überarbeiten. Generell müssen meines Erachtens folgende Dinge gemacht werden|kopfkrat:

-Erstmal alles altes rausreissen
-Lack komplett abschleifen (viel spaß °heul°)
-Wenn nötig Ausbesserungen am Grundgerüst (GFK und Epoxy???)
-Neue Außenauflagen (wo die Sitzbänke drauf sind)
-Neue Sitzbänke bzw. vll. ein Bootssitz
-Neuer Boden (vll. erst eine Tischler bzw. doppelverleimte Platte und dann Riffelblech drauf und alles Mit gutem Spachtelkit verdichten?)
-Neuer Lack (welcher???)
-Neue Ruder und Dollen
-Neue Rutenhalter etc.

BITTTTTTE helft mir !!! Wie soll ich,was machen ? Wie habt ihr das gemacht?

LG  Paddy  |wavey:


----------



## lille pojken (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> Moin liebe AB´ler,
> 
> Ich und AB-Mietglied Don rhabano haben uns für den nächsten Sommer vorgenommen mein (ur) altes boot (oder eher Wrack) zu renovieren bzw. komplett zu überarbeiten. Generell müssen meines Erachtens folgende Dinge gemacht werden|kopfkrat:
> 
> ...


 
Hejsan Paddy

Du solltest auch bilder von deinem Boot mit einstellen dann kann dir sicher besser geholfen werden!!!

Schaue auch mal hier rein da hat jemand sein boot wieder in schuss gebracht:
http://www.booteforum.de/showthread.php?t=43001


----------



## Paddy 15 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch bringt mir das nicht viel. Bilder hab ich nicht da (kann ich erst nächstes WE machen) ,aber das wäre auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig! Es ist ein Schlichtes 4m Langes (so 2m breites) Ruderboot , was nicht mit dem Riesenteil aus diesem Forum vergleichbar ist.


----------



## lille pojken (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort, jedoch bringt mir das nicht viel. Bilder hab ich nicht da (kann ich erst nächstes WE machen) ,aber das wäre auch nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig! Es ist ein Schlichtes 4m Langes (so 2m breites) Ruderboot , was nicht mit dem Riesenteil aus diesem Forum vergleichbar ist.


 

Das nicht aber das Prinzip ist das gleiche!!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

gute Ansprechpartner finden sich auch im boote-forum .... 
Bilder sind auf jeden Fall hilfreich


----------



## Paddy 15 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

okay ich guck dass ich bilder auftreiben kann (schäm)
könnt ihr denn nix allgemeines sagen ??
wie zb  was für holz oder so wirklich jeder tipp ist hilfreich


----------



## MefoProf (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Moin,

so ein Boot hab ich auch :q. Das hab ich vor vielen Jahren einmal so notdürftig überholt. Das geht zum einen richtig ins Geld, ist ne ordentliche Drecksarbeit, dazu noch extem zeitaufwendig und lohnt sich deswegen eigentlich kaum. 

Bei meinem werde ich jedenfalls nix mehr machen, sondern das Geld, was die Restaurierung kosten würde, lieber in ein "neues" gebrauchtes investieren. 

Schau dir nur mal die Preise für Bootslack, Grundierung, Epoxy usw an. Da wirst du große Augen machen |bigeyes

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Paddy 15 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so ein Boot hab ich auch :q. Das hab ich vor vielen Jahren einmal so notdürftig überholt. Das geht zum einen richtig ins Geld, ist ne ordentliche Drecksarbeit, dazu noch extem zeitaufwendig und lohnt sich deswegen eigentlich kaum.
> 
> ...




:cdas hab ich vorhin auch erst mal gesehen 
 naja aber das mit dem neuen boot ist auch nicht sooo einfach 

da das boot nämlich an einem backersee 
liegt ist der transport von einem neuen boot zum gewässer auch eine grössere tortur:v
boots mässig ist bei uns im umkreis flaute da es hier kaum gewässer gibt in denen man boote fahren darf.......

aber dass mit dem neuen gebrauchten boot müsste ich mir überlegen wenn ich eines angeboten bekommen würde.|kopfkrat


----------



## MefoProf (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Moin,


überlegt euch das gut. Das ist wirklich ne aufwendige Sache, aber wenn es bei euch schlecht aussieht mit Booten, gibt es vielleicht keine Alternative. 

Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall schon mal ne trockene Halle, entspechende Schutzkleidung und jede Menge Schleifpapir in verschiedenen Körnungen. Dann brauchst du natürlich auch noch Pinsel, Rolle usw in guter Qualität. Auch meist nciht gerade billig.

Am besten gehst du mal zum Fachhandel und läßt dich dort beraten, was den Aufbau so einer Bootslackierung angeht. Die meisten Hersteller haben übrigens auch sehr gute und umfangreiche Brochüren über all das. Dann bekommst du mal in etwa einen Eindruck, was da so auf dich zukommt.

|wavey:


----------



## Paddy 15 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> überlegt euch das gut. Das ist wirklich ne aufwendige Sache, aber wenn es bei euch schlecht aussieht mit Booten, gibt es vielleicht keine Alternative.
> ...




ich bzw wir haben ja das glück das wir am see direkten strom anschluss haben sodass mache maschienchen scho dort zum einsatz kommen können.........:q
das mit dem neuen boot behalte ich aufjeden fall im hinterkopf und wenndie chance kommt muss ich sie nutzen.....#6


----------



## MefoProf (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Moin,

es geht ja nicht um den Stromanschluß, sondern vielmehr darum, daß die Anstriche und so weiter ordentlich trocknen können. 

Das ist draußen eben nicht immer gewährleistet. Deshalb die trockene Halle. Im Sommer kann man das zwar bei entsprechendem Wetter auch draußen hinkriegen, optimale Ergebnisse sind aber nur bei guten Bedingungen erzielbar.

#h


----------



## Paddy 15 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

ja klar ich mein nur das man viel eben schon vor ort machen kann und nur zum lackieren und so das boot trocken stellen muss.........#h


----------



## MefoProf (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Moin.

ja viele Arbeiten sind sogar angenehmer draußen durchzuführen und zur Not geht bei gutem Wetter Nachts auch ne Plane als Schutz, aber es ist schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man sich all die Mühe gemacht hat und das Ergebnis nachher nicht so gut ist, weil der Lack zuviel Feuchtigkeit gezogen hat oder ähnliches. 

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Grundüberholung.


----------



## Wollebre (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

bei diesen Temperaturen ist außer an Abschleifen nicht zu denken. Mach mal viele gute Nahaufnahmen und stelle die hier rein, dann wird man Dir auch helfen können. Alles andere ist spekulativ. Dafür sind die Materialen zu teuer um auf Verdacht zu kaufen.


----------



## Paddy 15 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

ja okay, hab mir jetzt fest fürs wochenende vorgenommen hinzufahren und eine fotosafarie zu machen |supergri
da das boot etwa 30 km weit entfernt ist und ich nicht regelmässig hinkomme durfte ich letztes mal ca 300 liter wasser raus schöpfen....... dabei fiel mir die mengel auf
lg paddy


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Naja, wenns Wasser drin bleibt - sollte es auch draußen bleiben....
Wie wärs, wenn du das Boot mal umdrehst?


----------



## hechtschaedl (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Also, ich hab vor einem Jahr auch angefangen ein GFK Boot zu richten! Junge da nimmst dir aber was vor! Am wasser kannst das vergessen da du immer Feuchtigkeit am boot hast,und das mit den materiallieb ist auch nicht so einfach und ungefährlich.hast du Ahnung wie du mit lösemittel umgehen musst ,am wasser würde ich eh nicht mit solchen Sachen arbeiten ,hast schneller ne anzeige am hals als du schauen kannst!Ich bin Lackierer von Beruf. Das Teil musst du spritzen sonst sieht es eh schieße aus! Jetzt kannst dir mal einem Kopf machen.wenn du es trotzdem machst viel Erfolg!#6


----------



## MoBo (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> Moin liebe AB´ler,
> 
> Ich und AB-Mietglied Don rhabano haben uns für den nächsten Sommer vorgenommen mein (ur) altes boot (oder eher Wrack) zu renovieren bzw. komplett zu überarbeiten. Generell müssen meines Erachtens folgende Dinge gemacht werden|kopfkrat:
> 
> ...


 Hallo Paddy,

Lass Dich nicht bange machen, 
aber auf alle Fälle brauchst Du für eine Bootsrenovierung zumindest einen Schuppen, Garage oder so. Wenn Du mit teurem Lack und Epoxy arbeitest, sollte da kein Wind und Regen rankommen.
Aufgrund der Temperaturen, würde ich jetzt mit dem Schleifen beginnen. Erst die Außenhaut mit Unterwasserschiff. Bei der Kälte schmiert der Schleifstaub nicht so doll. Vorschleifen mit 80er bis 60er Körnung, dann mit 150er Körnung nachschleifen. Sieh zu dass du einen Exenterschleifer mit Absaugung besorgen kannst und der Schleiftstaub nicht nachher in den Boden gelangt. Da kannst Du ganz schnell Ärger bekommen. Wichtig ist auch dass Du vor dem Schleifen den Bootskörper sehr gut reinigst und entfettest. Kleinere Fehlstellen werden mit Gelcoatspachtel ausgebessert, den bekommst Du auch im Baumarkt. Wenn Du soweit bist musst Du Dir überlegen wie gut die Oberfläche werden soll. Ich würde einfach nochmal mit Nassschleifpapier (400er Körnung) egalisieren und dann mit einem 1Komponentenlack das Boot mit der Rolle lackieren. Es ist ein Angelboot und kein Ausstellungsstück. Für Schleifpapier, Spachtel, Lack und Rolle würde ich so max. 100,-€ ansetzen.
Das erstmal in Kurzform zu dem ersten Schritt!
Gruß Mobo|bla:


----------



## Paddy 15 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

@ mobo
danke schon mal also an gerät mangelt es nicht (vaters werkstatt ist kurz vorm zerbersten und ich bin grade dabei die dinge zum renovieren zusammen zurichten) zum bootslack hab ich mir auch schon so meine gedanken gemacht ich denk das ich ihn aus dem i-net bestellen muss da ich nicht glaube das es bootslack im baumarkt gibt....einen trockenen schuppen hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden und ,das ich das alles nicht am wasser machen kann bzw machen will ist ja auch klar.......

@ dolfin
das teil ist sau schwer also umdrehen ist nicht.........überhaupt ist die sache mit dem wasser eher nebensächlich denn ich geh davon aus(oder hoffe) das das regenwasser war.

wenn alles glatt läuft habt ihr morgen bilder.......

danke und liebe grüsse 
Paddy


----------



## hechtschaedl (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

@ MoBo wo kaufst du Lack für den Preis! Da bekommst nicht mal den Spachtel und die Grundierung mein Freund! Wenn du länger als eine Saison Spaß mit dem Boot haben willst musst das erst mal grundierest mit einem epoxlack, dann 2mal mit Lack spritzt, und mindestens 2 mal mit Klarlack spritzen!


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

@Paddy15 -Aus welchem Neustadt kommste?

Wenns´das in meiner Nähe ist, könnt ich mit Matten verschiedenster Stärken aushelfen- liegen bei mir eh nur rum.


----------



## don rhabano (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

@dorschbremse   Nee wir kommen aus Neustadt an der Weinstraße ,also Pfalz . Aber sehr nett für das Angebot! Heute Abend sind Bilder bereit ,jedoch habe ich mich auch so schon ein wenig über Lack , Primer etc. informiert und mich vorläufig entschieden das hier zu nehmen:  Ich gehe davon aus, dass es GFK-Mischgrund ist...ist auf dieser Seite unter "2k-Lackaufbau " gut beschrieben. Von dieser Liste ausgehend würde ich das hier nehmen:

http://www.epiform.de/shop/index.php?cPath=61_65

die Grundierung

http://www.epiform.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=47_58&products_id=83

oder

http://www.epiform.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=47_57&products_id=72

Der Lack...
Dazu kommt noch Epoxy-Spachtelmasse und natürlich Lackierollen. Von den Mengen her schätze ich ,dass das Boot unter 10 qm liegt ,also je 2Dosen ausreichen.


----------



## don rhabano (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Sorry aber gestern hat es nicht mit dem Hochladen geklappt.


----------



## don rhabano (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Und noch welche


----------



## Paddy 15 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

so das ist das boot..........(*schäm*) aber wir sind uns doch sicher einig das da was getan werden muss............#d
so nun mal los mit tipps und tricks 
danke nochmal
lg Paddy


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Brrrrr- das schaut nach gewaltig Arbeit aus!

Die Bilder 4392 und 4407 wären für mich schon absolute KO- Kriterien.

Aber Du willst es anscheinend wirklich wissen.

Holz raus- Beschläge ab- Bohrmaschine mit Drahtbürstenaufsatz gezückt und RAN!!!
Alles rausschleifen, was lose, motterig, angelöst und vom Wasser unterlaufen ist. Bis ins "gesunde" reinschleifen. 

Punktuell kannste mit ´nem "Negerkeks" präziser arbeiten.

Tiefere Risse und Kratzer keilförmig ausschleifen- Bis ins "gesunde"!

Anschließend alles abspülen und mehrere Tage trocknen lassen.

Dann setz noch mal ein paar Fotos rein.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Ich finde die Bilder aussagefähig genug,jedenfalls steht schon mal die richtige Tel.Nr. auf
dem Vordeck.
Das sieht für mich so aus,als ob sich der jenige welcher dir den Kahn vermacht hat,sich dieEntsorgung des Sondermülls ersparen wollte.
Besonders verdächtig sieht der verrottete Sperholzspiegel und der Sülrand aus,welcher wohl schon so weit ist,dass mann ihn komplett rausnehmen muss.Sieht für mich,selbst bei günstigster Materialbeschaffung von Harz,Matten,Holz,Schruppscheiben, nach mindestens 300 Euro,plus einige Std. Arbeit aus,nur um das Teil zu stabilisieren um ihn schwimmfähig zu erhalten.Ein Schmuckstück wirds dann immer noch nicht sein.
Wenn mann sich schon die Arbeit macht,kannst du für nur wenig mehr Geldeinsatz auch einen Neubau angehen,dafür hast du aber dann ein Schmuckstück,z.B.so oder ähnlich: Bootsbau Dory - Google-Suche 
Taxidermist


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

@ Taxidermist- Du spielst handwerklich in ner anderen Liga.
Ist aber wirklich ein feines Böötchen geworden.

Ansonsten- Ja, das Holz muß komplett raus (und komplett in die Tonne)
da darf wirklich nur noch das nackte Gfk übrigbleiben.
Und wenn das Gfk bläschen hat, die beim anstechen mit dem Beitel nässen- Dann wars das!!!


----------



## Blechkate (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Hallo,
erstmal muß ich sagen, das ich es gut finde wenn man altes erhalten will selbst wenn der finanzielle Aufwand es nicht immer rechtfertigt. Wir produzieren auch so schon genügend Müll.
In diesem Falle würde ich so vorgehen. 
Zuerst alle Holzteile entfernen. Wenn es geht ohne sie total zu zerstören. Dann kann man sie als Schablone verwenden um die Neuteile herzustellen. Die Neuteile aus mindestens AW100 Sperrholz nachbauen. Teile genau einpassen dann vor dem endgültigen Einbau mindesten zwei mal mit epoxyharz streichen/rollen. 
Die Gfk Schale schleifen bis sie frei von alter Farbe ist. Auf Blasen kontrollieren. Gegebenenfalls die Blasen öffnen gründlich trocknen und verspachteln. Wieder schleifen bis die gewünschte Oberflächengüte erreicht ist. Die Schale dann zwei bis drei mal mit Epoxy-Harz streichen. Alle Epoxy Oberflächen reinigen und anschleifen. Ganz wichtig.
Anschließend Endlackierug mit geeigneten Lacken von z.B. international oder anderen Herstellern.
Finger weg von Polyesterharz, auch wenn es billiger ist.
Arbeitsschutz nicht vergessen.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst du mir gern eine pn schicken.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## jirgel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Das Ding ist wirklich ein Boot ? havederre da bin ich gespannt was rauskommt wenn ihr fertig seit.

Die Rumpfschale könnte wirklich noch heile sein ob das aber noch sinnvoll ist wenn ihr fertig seit mit denn Kosten und der Reparatur wirts gleich teuer sein wie ein schönes Gebrauchtes.

Klar basteln macht spass aber ob da nicht euer Finanzellerrahmen gesprengt wird.


----------



## don rhabano (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Wegen dem Finanziellen mach ich mir keine Sorgen   Die Väter rücken alle Werkzeuge raus inkl. Schleifpapier etc. und die legen auch bestimmt was dazu ,wenn sie sehen ,was ihre Kinder so alles hinbekommen ....


----------



## Paddy 15 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

sonst noch jemand tipps ??


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Ganz ehrlich jungs, wir haben schon ein paar Boote neu aufgebaut und ich sage euch eins macht das nicht um Geld zu sparen die rechnung geht nicht auf. Denn wenn ich mal schaue was ein gebrauchtes dieser Klasse so kostet dann kann man bei eurem Projekt nicht günstiger wegkommen.


Wenn man das dann macht weil man spaß dran hat, dann man immer dran, dann halte ich das wie die Jungs von HORNBACH
"Es gibt immer was zu tun".

:vik::vik:


----------



## Paddy 15 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Das das nicht billiger kommt haben wir inzwischen leider auch gemerkt...........:c

auserdem finde ich es besser auf einem selbst renovierten boot zu schleppen als auf einem selbst gekauften boot

aber ich bin mir sicher dass das renovieren spass macht und wenn wir soweit sind stell ich euch ein paar bilder rein..........#6

jippi jaja jippi jippi jay........#v



lg Paddy:vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Das ist genau die Einstellung, die Du für dieses Boot brauchst.#6

Aber kannst mir ruhig glauben wenn ich Dir sage, daß Du trotzdem so manches mal "SCH..SSE!!!" schreien wirst.:q
Das haben Mod(!)erboote so an sich.

Und wenn Du mal so richtig von dem ganzen Kram angekotzt bist und alles zu Klump schlagen möchtest- Mach ein paar Tage Pause und reagier Dich an Counterstrike ab. (Fast hätte ich Dir zu´nem Kasten Bier und ´ner Pulle Scotch geraten- hab mich dann aufgrund Deines Alters zu was Anderm Entschieden)

Und wennste wieder so richtig Bock auf friemeln hast gehts weiter!

Ich hoffe doch, daß Du uns über den Baufortschritt auf dem Laufenden halten wirst.


----------



## Paddy 15 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Einstellung, die Du für dieses Boot brauchst.#6
> 
> Aber kannst mir ruhig glauben wenn ich Dir sage, daß Du trotzdem so manches mal "SCH..SSE!!!" schreien wirst.:q
> Das haben Mod(!)erboote so an sich.
> ...


 


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:

ja das mit dem kasten bier und co wird zum feiern aufgehoben wenn das boot zum schönsten in der pfalz gekürt wird(hab auch noch ein paar Raketen über das gibt ne party)...:q:q:q:q

und zur jungfern fahrt seit ihr alle recht herzlich eingeladen (grins)

nee ich bin zuversichtlich das alles klappt#6

lg Patrick #h


----------



## MoBo (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



hechtschaedl schrieb:


> @ MoBo wo kaufst du Lack für den Preis! Da bekommst nicht mal den Spachtel und die Grundierung mein Freund! Wenn du länger als eine Saison Spaß mit dem Boot haben willst musst das erst mal grundierest mit einem epoxlack, dann 2mal mit Lack spritzt, und mindestens 2 mal mit Klarlack spritzen!


 
Klar wenn ich daraus ein Ausstellungsstück machen will, komme ich mit 100 Euronen nicht hin. Und warum sollte ich ein Angelboot 2x spritzen?#d
Aber eine Dose Spachtel und eine 0,75er Dose Sikkenslack reichen voll aus.


----------



## heinmama (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Hallo,

erstmal muß ich sagen das daß Boot vielleicht ein wenig Ko aussieht aber das der Aufwand nicht so groß sein muß.#6
Dann muß ich sagen das ich es toll finde das Jugendliche wie Ihr so ein Projekt angehen.#6#6#6#6

Deine Sitzbank kannst Du aus Siebdruckplatte machen, da dieses Material wirklich feuchtigkeitsbeständig ist
(Vielleicht mal im Handel nach Rest streifen fragen, Reste von 20-30 cm/20mm dick Breite sind zumeist dort Reste und kosten nicht viel).

Deinen Spiegel( Das wo der Motor drankommt ) Kannst Du ebenfalls aus diesem Material machen wobei Du evtl. im Bereich desAußenborders eine Dopplung vorsehen solltest.
Den Spiegel solltest Du auch mit einer Sitzbank kombinieren so das mehr Festigkeit  in das Ganze reinkommt. 
Deinen Boden kannst Du auch aus Holzstreifen machen (Gräting), das hat den Vorteil das man auch das wasser sieht was im Boot steht.

Da hinten in dem Boot kein Auftriebskörper ist solltest Du hier zwei Kanister mit NIX (Luft) vorsehen(Ihr möchtet ja kein U-Boot) .
Zum Verschrauben der ganzen Teile eignen sich Edelstahl Schrauben die man versenkt und mit Top Coat versiegelt.
Reperaturstellen im GFK sollten immer angeschrägt werden und dann sollte die Faserstruktur wieder aufgebaut (Harz+Matte)werden und das Ganze mit Topcoat wasserfest abschließen.

Das Entlacken des Bootes kann man auch mit Abbeizer machen, das geht so den Lack damit einstreichen (gibt es auch als Gel), einen Tag warten bis das Ganze Beulen bekommt (Nur der Anstrich nicht das Boot)und dann mit dem Dampfstrahler rangehen und abdampfen. Was dann noch über ist muß man dann mechanisch abtragen.Einige Lagen Primer
auftragen und das Ganze naß schleifen bis keine Kratzer mehr da sind. dann noch eine Toplage Primer und fertig ist der Voranstrich.

Den Unterwasserbereich könnt Ihr dan anschleifen und mit einigen Lagen Unterbodenschutz vom Auto  (das hält auch  einige Aufsetzer an der Kante aus). Bei Booten älteren Datums sollte man auch nicht mit 2K-Autolackfarbe arbeiten.

Eine Normale Dose Farbe aus dem Laden an der Ecke tut es auch. Ich habe auch für einen Freund ein Boot repariert und der Meinte auch zuerst das alles verloren ist aber nach ein paar Stunden Arbeit ging es wieder.

Viel Erfolg mit Eurem Projekt und nie vergessen es muß nicht perfekt werden#6#6#6#6.

Gruß
Heiko

Ich werde de Tage mal einige Fotos hier ins Netz stellen.

:m:m:m:m|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jan M. (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß dabei, aber hört auf den Tipp mit dem Lack !
Ich habe es hinter mir, wollte nicht zu viel ausgeben, und konnte es doppelt machen, weil sich die Farbe unter Wasser regelrecht abziehen ließ.

Wenn ich mir die Fotos so angucke, musste ich mir schon fast die augen ähh hände überm Kopf zusammenschlagen. Naja Nichts ist unmöglich oder wie heißt das ?!


----------



## Paddy 15 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal muß ich sagen das daß Boot vielleicht ein wenig Ko aussieht aber das der Aufwand nicht so groß sein muß.#6
> Dann muß ich sagen das ich es toll finde das Jugendliche wie Ihr so ein Projekt angehen.#6#6#6#6
> ...


----------



## heinmama (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> heinmama schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Jan M. (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Ein neues boot aus Epoxi.....is richtig


----------



## heinmama (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Boot renovieren!!! Aber wie?*

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von unserem Boot.

Gekauft für 25€, geholt für 10€, Ein Paar Holzreste vom Bauladen und drei Planken vom Combi-Abbruch für 7 €. Na ja ein bißchen gebastelt am oberen Süll und den Sitzbänken. Es gibt einige Spannungs- risse im Bereich des Spiegel noch, aber die werden wir auch noch hinkriegen#h.Den Lack werden wir im Frühjahr noch mal überholen (Wir werden auch den Unterwasserbereich mit Unterbodenschutzfarbe 3 mal streichen, auch wenn sich Leute drüber lustig machen, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen bei meinen Segelbooten gemacht, da das eben abriebfest und wasserdicht ist, ansonsten würde das Auto ja auch unten rosten). Die Holzteile werde ich nochmal 3x streichen mit Bootslack.   A pro po, Auftriebskörper 
werden im Boot eingebaut um ein absinken beim Kentern oder bei Regen zu verhindern.( Pro 1KG des Bootsgewichtes sollte man 1L auftriebsvolumen einbauen oder auch mehr,(daher haben Segelboote auch Seitentanks, so das sie auftreiben (Seitentank=Auftrieb) Kann man auch in der Badewanne mit einer geschlossenen Shampoo-Flasche probieren,unter Wasser drücken, loslassen, und sie treibt wieder auf(Gleiches Prinzip). Öfters mal Sendung mit der Maus oder Wissen macht AH wie mein Kinder gucken dann versteht man das irgendwann.  
Mega Grins ).
Die alten Griechen wußten das auch schon!

Wenn der Auftriebskörper den Menschen tragen sollte könnte man sich auch den Kanister unter dem PO binden und bräuchte kein Boot.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Viel Spaß noch.

Gruß Heiko

Tut mir leid das Hochladen aus den Niederlanden klappt nicht,

mach ich heute abend mit den Fotos.


----------

